# Client called a Handyman just to change old 3way switches to Decora Type switches



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

:blink::laughing: thanks for the days pay Bro:thumbsup::thumbsup:










The green screw was used for one of the travelers:laughing:










Thats 1915 BX , THE travelers are 2 wire BX With a feed in each box and a lighting load in each box...LOL


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

95% of the calls I get from friends are that they changed their 3ways out at their house and now the lights don't work right.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> 95% of the calls I get from friends are that they changed their 3ways out at their house and now the lights don't work right.


This guy blew the 100 amp main because of all the short circuits he created , and the main breaker would not reset because the switch mechanism broke when he tried to reset it..:laughing:

Thankfully it was a Murray panel from 1987 So those breakers are easy to find.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks like you got paid.:thumbup:


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Harry, did you change al her clocks to military time for her??


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

DIYer4Life said:


> Harry, did you change al her clocks to military time for her??


Yes in fact no extra charge..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Looks like you got paid.:thumbup:


Yup, I don't think the handyman got paid though...:laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks like the handy-hack didn't know those were backwired switches either.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> ::laughing: thanks for the days pay Bro:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Big bucks.:thumbup: Saturday service call.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MTW said:


> Looks like the handy-hack didn't know those were backwired switches either.


He met his match on this one thanks to an oldtimer who wired the place..:laughing:

He set up the travelers so reds was one of the BX cables and blacks was the other I was stumped for a wile..:laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> He met his match on this one thanks to an oldtimer who wired the place..:laughing:
> 
> He set up the travelers so reds was one of the BX cables and blacks was the other I was stumped for a wile..:laughing:


 
Hey ! I RESENT THAT !!!! 

Quit picking on me


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Hey ! I RESENT THAT !!!!
> 
> Quit picking on me
> 
> View attachment 31558


You're the top man here..:thumbup:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> He met his match on this one thanks to an oldtimer who wired the place..:laughing:
> 
> He set up the travelers so reds was one of the BX cables and blacks was the other I was stumped for a wile..:laughing:


nice....see that once in a bluemoon...hate when they have done it and a HO pulls it all apart ........extensioncord and multi meter:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

RGH said:


> nice....see that once in a bluemoon...hate when they have done it and a HO pulls it all apart ........extensioncord and multi meter:thumbup:


This happens often here,they saw it on TV so it must be easy..:laughing:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

...and replace main.....nice...cha-ching.....hot-swap-extra charges apply:thumbsup:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Handyman....








Also called ... A Jerk Of All Trades !


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Good thing he didn't try to "jam" a dimmer switch in the box and knock off all the old wire insulation....

I hope you stock shrink tubing in your truck.. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> Good thing he didn't try to "jam" a dimmer switch in the box and knock off all the old wire insulation....
> 
> I hope you stock shrink tubing in your truck.. :thumbsup:


He tried to stuff a timer switch in there ,for the front light,he hooked up the black and red and left the white and green just stuffed in the box with the ends stripped..:blink:

He needs to get belted good one of these days:laughing:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

about 3,..4 years ago thanksgiving eve got a call HO was changing out 2 light fixtures before his company arrived needless to say he f'd it all up...got there at 7pm house full of drunks some snobby drunk lady telling ..me how to t-shoot it:blink:...3 way switch tap @ light #2 with dead ended return from down stairs....all in 14/2 those are are hard as Chinese arithmetic...but got it..zoom...bang check please...label numbers/pad/extension cord/fluke.....yeah resi is all ham and eggs....:whistling2:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I've run into the "using the ground screw as a traveler" but at least your guy used insulated wire: I recently came across the bare egc used in romex as a taveller. F'd in the head man.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Time to recommend a complete rewire and dispose of that 1915 crap BX.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Doc.... check out this closed thread and let me know if you found any of this cable along your travels.... http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/cut-acsr-62405/index3/#post1161792


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> Doc.... check out this closed thread and let me know if you found any of this cable along your travels.... http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/cut-acsr-62405/index3/#post1161792


Yes in RVC a few times which has it's own utility. I purchased 4/0,4/0,4/0,1/0 like that from an SH to run a private overhead once. Freeport is also all AL as well as LIPA.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

B4T said:


> Good thing he didn't try to "jam" a dimmer switch in the box and knock off all the old wire insulation....
> 
> I hope you stock shrink tubing in your truck.. :thumbsup:


Why did you put jam in quotes? :blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MTW said:


> Why did you put jam in quotes? :blink:


"Because""He""wanted""to".:laughing:


----------



## bigmiketino (Feb 28, 2012)

SMH I always tell friends that buy houses to let me change out switches, or be ready to pay when the lights dont work....Steak dinner and a 6 pack is much cheaper....Should file a compliant with state all handy men in NJ have a license number that they give out like pez. Let people know not to hire this guy....Could have killed innocent people if that building went a blaze....


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> :blink::laughing: thanks for the days pay Bro:thumbsup::thumbsup: The green screw was used for one of the travelers:laughing: Thats 1915 BX , THE travelers are 2 wire BX With a feed in each box and a lighting load in each box...LOL


I had one of these last week, lady called, she changed her own switch after watching YouTube. But every time she turned light on she got shocked. Removed new two way and installed correct three way. Lol


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

doublejelectric said:


> I had one of these last week, lady called, she changed her own switch after watching YouTube. But every time she turned light on she got shocked. Removed new two way and installed correct three way. Lol


:laughing:

You find anything on youtube..:laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> This guy blew the 100 amp main because of all the short circuits he created , and the main breaker would not reset because the switch mechanism broke when he tried to reset it..:laughing:
> 
> *Thankfully it was a Murray panel from 1987 So those breakers are easy to find.*


Too bad. You could have had a panel change out as well  .


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Showed an ex how to replace a single pole switch. So then she decided to upgrade everything to Decora. Fried a few non-dimmable ballasts and screwed up most of the 3- and 4-ways in the house. Good job, honey.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Yes in fact no extra charge..


Why did you give that job away?


----------

